# Films With Rape Scenes



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Last week I had the misfortune of watching a pile of shit film called Hell Camp that a friend found in an old box on VHS. The film contained a very graphic rape scene.

I've never been able to watch rape scenes and usually leave the room or at the very least, look away. My friend and I discussed this and he seems to have no problem with it saying that murder is far worse but I'm happy to watch shootings, bombings, throat cuttings etc. I suppose he has a point.

Do you watch rape scenes?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

If they're integral to the plot


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

I nearly puked at Last Exit to Brooklyn but I was a bit too young to be watching it I think


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

That film is like Deliverance for me - I have to be in the right frame of mind to watch it. Same goes for Straw Dogs.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 25, 2009)

The rape scene in Scum is harsh. It shocked me, but I was only about 13 when I watched it.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2009)

Only if it's super-sexy.









Sorry.

In all seriousness, watching the rape scene in Irreversible once was enough for me, no desire to see it again.


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2009)

_Irreversible_.


----------



## idioteque (Sep 25, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Irreversible_.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

What about Baise-Moi_Irreversible_? That whole movie is built around a rape.

Also, did you laugh about Marcellus Wallace getting raped in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't laugh, no.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

I have seen them on occasion, but it's not like I actively seek them out.

I don't think Blockbuster have that category, anyway.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 25, 2009)

When Noodles rapes Deborah in Once Upon a Time in America was one of the worst for me. They make me angry but I guess that's the point. I'll be happy if I never see Last Exit again.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 25, 2009)

Dogville's one is surprisingly harrowing, despite the lack of props etc. Though I suppose the facvt that the audience are forced to use their imagination more within the film makes it harder to keep an emotional distance from the event.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 25, 2009)

The rape scene in Scum is  horrific.  And not mentioned yet I think is the scene in the Accused.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Do you watch rape scenes?



Actually, to answer the question: yes, I don't usually turn away duing one *but* I haven't seen _Irreversible_ so maybe that'd put me off


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Last week I had the misfortune of watching a pile of shit film called Hell Camp that a friend found in an old box on VHS. The film contained a very graphic rape scene.
> 
> I've never been able to watch rape scenes and usually leave the room or at the very least, look away. My friend and I discussed this and he seems to have no problem with it saying that murder is far worse but I'm happy to watch shootings, bombings, throat cuttings etc. I suppose he has a point.
> 
> Do you watch rape scenes?



What a pervy and strange post


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

I have actively avoided some films - such as _Irreversible _and _Straw Dogs - _because of the rape scenes.

Both Scum and The Accused were horrific yet powerful in the context of the piece. The scenes would not stop me watching them again but, as above, there are occasions when knowing a rape scene is part of the film has put me off watching it


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Last week I had the misfortune of watching a pile of shit film called Hell Camp that a friend found in an old box on VHS. The film contained a very graphic rape scene.
> 
> I've never been able to watch rape scenes and usually leave the room or at the very least, look away. My friend and I discussed this and he seems to have no problem with it saying that murder is far worse but I'm happy to watch shootings, bombings, throat cuttings etc. I suppose he has a point.
> 
> Do you watch rape scenes?



Be honest, it made you a bit hard, didn't it?


----------



## idioteque (Sep 25, 2009)

Apologies if anyone's already mentioned it- I can't remember the name of the film but it is French, and is about two girls who are raped, and then go on a bit of a sex/killing rampage.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 25, 2009)

idioteque said:


> Apologies if anyone's already mentioned it- I can't remember the name of the film but it is French, and is about two girls who are raped, and then go on a bit of a sex/killing rampage.



Baise moi?


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2009)

idioteque said:


> Apologies if anyone's already mentioned it- I can't remember the name of the film but it is French, and is about two girls who are raped, and then go on a bit of a sex/killing rampage.



Baise Moi (mentioned and crossed out earlier in the thread)


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> What a pervy and strange post



Really?

Explain.

I think your post says more about you than it does me.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone know this Australian film? Cant remember the name... The climax of the movie is a rape scene, and someone goes to get the small town outback sheriff to go and save the day. The sherrif is at the local bar, and he's jsut about to jump in his car, but he needs to do a piss first. What follows is a great bit of Aussie film: the piss takes a good 60 seconds, and the scene cuts back and forth from him pissing to the rape scene - it really works in a dramatic way.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't really like any gratuitious stuff in films. Films that like to make your recoil as a form or art or entertainment just piss me off.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Really?
> 
> Explain.


I think he's implying that you spent the last 2 hours jacking off over rape scenes and in a fit of guilt posted a thread about it on Urban. That's just my reading of it though.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

I momentarily unhinge my brain. Realistic violence upsets me.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Really?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> I think your post says more about you than it does me.


 Believe me, it's not worth it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> I think he's implying that you spent the last 2 hours jacking off over rape scenes and in a fit of guilt posted a thread about it on Urban. That's just my reading of it though.



_She_ is a nutjob.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Really?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> I think your post says more about you than it does me.



Why the fuck post this thread?  What are you having a wank by the computer?  Your OP makes you seem like you do like rape scenes, and wanna talk to other folk about them and perhaps find some you've missed.  Fucken perv.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Why the fuck post this thread?  What are you having a wank by the computer?  Your OP makes you seem like you do like rape scenes, and wanna talk to other folk about them and perhaps find some you've missed.  Fucken perv.



Psycho


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

You know I'm right.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 25, 2009)

There's a rape scene in perfect blue (or is it ), but it's not that bad.  It's an anime.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Why the fuck post this thread? What are you having a wank by the computer? Your OP makes you seem like you do like rape scenes, and wanna talk to other folk about them and perhaps find some you've missed. Fucken perv.


 Oh chucky I've missed you


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Why the fuck post this thread?  What are you having a wank by the computer?  Your OP makes you seem like you do like rape scenes, and wanna talk to other folk about them and perhaps find some you've missed.  Fucken perv.


wtf?  

and, for the first time,


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't cope with them at all. Am happy to live without ever watching Irreversible, Straw Dogs and any number of other films. I'd like to watch Scum again but would have to leave the room during the rape scene.

Mind you, these days Timmy Time is about as violent as I can cope with.


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Why the fuck post this thread? What are you having a wank by the computer? Your OP makes you seem like you do like rape scenes, and wanna talk to other folk about them and perhaps find some you've missed. Fucken perv.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Fuck you you spineless complicit fools.  You may all think I'm a bit strange but by god I still have my intergrity and standards.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Fuck you you spineless complicit fools.  You may all think I'm a bit strange but by god I still have my intergrity and standards.



You should be on the stage. 



















Sweeping it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Baise Moi (mentioned and crossed out earlier in the thread)



Christ that's a shit film.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Fuck you you spineless complicit fools. You may all think I'm a bit strange but by god I still have my intergrity and standards.


 Can I stroke you?


----------



## idioteque (Sep 25, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Baise moi?





The Octagon said:


> Baise Moi (mentioned and crossed out earlier in the thread)



Ah yes, that's the one, sorry. Why did you cross it out?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> Can I stroke you?



Stroke her where she pees. She's convinced she doesn't need it but Dr  Cruel knows better.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stroke her where she pees. She's convinced she doesn't need it but Dr Cruel knows better.


 How would she pee without it? 

Sorry Spymaster, I think we've broken your thread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> How would she pee without it?



Agitation of that general area, not peeing as such or specifcally.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Agitation of that general area, not peeing as such or specifcally.


 I've been pushed into graphic lewdness by upchuck too many times before. I'm not falling for her tricks again.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

madzone said:


> How would she pee without it?
> 
> Sorry Spymaster, I think we've broken your thread



Serves him right for being such a peepy dirty old pervy arse


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Serves him right for being such a peepy dirty old pervy arse


 Ok, in all seriousness you do realise that what you're saying is deeply offensive? Claiming someone gets off on rape scenes is pretty unacceptable.


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Serves him right for being such a peepy dirty old pervy arse



:werdosmilie:


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the OP is unacceptable.  I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum.  The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion.  I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so.  There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I think the OP is unacceptable.  I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum.  The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion.  I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so.  There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'



:reallynotgettingthepointsmilie:


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I think the OP is unacceptable.  I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum.  The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion.  I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so.  There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'



You're a fucking idiot


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I think the OP is unacceptable. I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum. The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion. I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so. There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'


I'm sure the OP is more than capable of dealing with your questions. I just wanted to let you know you're being a twat


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't care.  Some of the threads on Urban of late have been utter depressing corrosive shite, this being one of them.

I may have been a bit hard on the OP, but he should have thought more before posting this shit.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I don't care. Some of the threads on Urban of late have been utter depressing corrosive shite, this being one of them.
> 
> I may have been a bit hard on the OP, but he should have thought more before posting this shit.


 Someone saying they find acted rape scenes too distressing to watch is corrosive??   Maybe run it past your therapist


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Well he should have kept it to himself rather than posting it here.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I think the OP is unacceptable. I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum. The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion. I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so. There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'


have you even read the OP? fucking simpleton... i've quoted it below in big bold letters - can you perhaps point out where spymaster asks for us to recommend rape scenes?


Spymaster said:


> *Last week I had the misfortune of watching a pile of shit film called Hell Camp that a friend found in an old box on VHS. The film contained a very graphic rape scene.
> 
> I've never been able to watch rape scenes and usually leave the room or at the very least, look away. My friend and I discussed this and he seems to have no problem with it saying that murder is far worse but I'm happy to watch shootings, bombings, throat cuttings etc. I suppose he has a point.
> 
> Do you watch rape scenes?*


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

either scum or irreversible. Horrible. I think someone on here claims to have sampled the kids cries from the scum rape scene and looped them for a tune. Which is fucked up.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I read it.  It's an inappropriate topic and you could argue a pointless thread.  The OP is asking a yes or no question.  Or fishing for leads.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I think the OP is unacceptable.  I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum.  The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion.  I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so.  There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'



Are you taking the piss or are you the biggest fuckwit on the internet?

Anyway, I'm reporting your posts.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Well he should have kept it to himself rather than posting it here.


 Says you


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah I read it.  It's an inappropriate topic and you could argue a pointless thread.  The OP is asking a yes or no question.  Or fishing for leads.


really? i think it's a fairly interesting topic of discussion. how is it inapropriate?

if you find a subject uncomfortable, you could always ignore the thread y'know. or just walk out of the room until it's over.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Are you taking the piss or are you the biggest fuckwit on the internet?
> 
> Anyway, I'm reporting your posts.


I bet you're also the type of reprobate who eats in the lift


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

killer b said:


> really? i think it's a fairly interesting topic of discussion. how is it inapropriate?
> 
> if you find a subject uncomfortable, you could always ignore the thread y'know. or just walk out of the room until it's over.


 Have you not read any of chucky's posts before?

I love her


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember watching the Mike Leigh film Naked with a group of people, one of whom had been raped and had to leave the room during the scene. That was quite disturbing. On the other hand, the rape scene in Bad Boy Bubby, when Bubby is raped in prison to the sound of bagpipe music was strangely beautiful.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2009)

Structaural said:


> When Noodles rapes Deborah in Once Upon a Time in America was one of the worst for me. They make me angry but I guess that's the point. I'll be happy if I never see Last Exit again.



Both Leone and DeNiro took a lot of flak for that.

Two nasty rape scenes in that film


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> Are you taking the piss or are you the biggest fuckwit on the internet?
> 
> Anyway, I'm reporting your posts.



Go ahead.  Your posted a thread that could provoke a strong repsonse.  You got one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck, you wouldn't pass a voight-kampff imo.

tell me about your mother.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah I read it.  It's an inappropriate topic and you could argue a pointless thread.  The OP is asking a yes or no question.  Or fishing for leads.



you are special.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Upchuck, you wouldn't pass a voight-kampff imo.
> 
> tell me about your mother.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah I read it.  It's an inappropriate topic and you could argue a pointless thread.  The OP is asking a yes or no question.  Or fishing for leads.



While it's a yes/no question, it's still a valid forum topic and suitable for discussion amongst the forum users.

If you wish to express concerns or feelings about rape scenes in films then please do so, but deciding a topic is wrong for discussion, or presented in a manner which is incorrect for the forum, is the job of the mods.


----------



## RubyBlue (Sep 25, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> the job of the mods.



I vote Upchuck for Mod


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

idioteque said:


> Ah yes, that's the one, sorry. Why did you cross it out?



That was me. I got confused between the two French movies with serious rape scenes in them. Weren't they released really close to each other too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> While it's a yes/no question, it's still a valid forum topic and suitable for discussion amongst the forum users.
> 
> If you wish to express concerns or feelings about rape scenes in films then please do so, but deciding a topic is wrong for discussion, or presented in a manner which is incorrect for the forum, is the job of the mods.



Good post


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't see anything inappropriate about this thread - apart from comments accusing people of getting off on watching rape scenes when they've explicitly said they find them horrible.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2009)

A few years ago a new-ish girlfriend told me the story of how she'd had been repeatedly raped while being kept hostage for around 24 hours - this was on holiday in Turkey and after her (then) boyfriend had crashed out.

I remember the first time after that we watched a film when a rape unexpectedly developed.

I have to say, you really should have good reason to include that stuff in film because it resonates viscerally with a chunk of the population to the point the entertainment is over. Calling it 'integral' isn't enough, there's a kind of moral responsibility not all film makers are aware of, imo.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

> Calling it 'integral' isn't enough, there's a kind of moral responsibility not all film makers are aware of, imo.



Artists don't have any moral responsibility as to what they do or do not include in their work. Perhaps some kind of warning should preface films with rape scenes in, but to say that there's a moral responsibility to self-censor is wrong, IMO


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2009)

It has nothing to do with censoring.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I don't really like any gratuitious stuff in films. Films that like to make your recoil as a form or art or entertainment just piss me off.



This. But isn't any rape scene gratuitous? In what way does it add to the film that couldn't be alluded to?

Maybe I'm a prude but it's a line I don't think should be crossed. Where does it stop, child abuse, animals?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

You're basically saying that artists should self-censor, based on potentially upsetting members of the audience.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

iirc the rape scene in Straw Dogs had to be edited to remove the scene where it appeared the actress was getting into it.

I've not seen straw dogs, I just remember Peckinpah bitching about it on some 'cencored films' program


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

It was edited on it's original release, AFAIK it's now available as a Director's Cut.

Pretty good film too.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a bit lazy putting a film like Straw Dogs alongside Irreversible. 

if I'm subjected to viewing violence/rape then it has to be a visceral experience, that's why films like Scum, LETB work, the evoke a feeling of revulsion. What I hate is lazy *shock* stuff (of which there is plenty).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2009)

In answer to the OP, no hate rape scenes. 

Especially dislike the ones in Crimewatch.


----------



## Thora (Sep 25, 2009)

I think too many rape scenes in movies are actually presented as quite "sexy".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> *A few years ago a new-ish girlfriend told me the story of how she'd had been repeatedly raped while being kept hostage for around 24 hours - this was on holiday in Turkey and after her (then) boyfriend had crashed out.
> 
> I remember the first time after that we watched a film when a rape unexpectedly developed.*
> 
> I have to say, you really should have good reason to include that stuff in film because it resonates viscerally with a chunk of the population to the point the entertainment is over. Calling it 'integral' isn't enough, there's a kind of moral responsibility not all film makers are aware of, imo.



I can associate with this, but I disagree that film makers have a responsibility, moral or otherwise.

films depict a whole range of issues and situations that can be upsetting to people who have experienced similar events - that's the power of cinema, it reflects and re-produces real life experiences on an emotive and powerful level (sometimes!).

I remember the Rape scene in Once Upon A Time in America as having a horrible impact on me when I was still a teenager, I hated it, felt it was ugly and unnecessary...which is what rape is. If we ware appalled by it as depicted then the film maker has done their job well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Thora said:


> I think too many rape scenes in movies are actually presented as quite "sexy".



Which ones?

Seriosu question as I admit I have been trying to remember something I saw that was meant to be nasty but I found it quite...uhm...you know  But I can't remember what it was at all


----------



## Mr_Nice (Sep 25, 2009)

I am still coming to terms with the scene in Pulp Fiction


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

Thora said:


> I think too many rape scenes in movies are actually presented as quite "sexy".



This is getting there, I think.

It's not about rape being present in a film, it's about the context in which it's portrayed. For example, something like 'I Spit on Your Grave' or 'Cannibal Holocaust' are just nasty examples of filmmaking all round. Something like 'The Accused' has a serious message to get over. Or compare 'Scum' and 'Pulp Fiction'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> This is getting there, I think.
> 
> It's not about rape being present in a film, it's about the context in which it's portrayed. For example, something like 'I Spit on Your Grave' or 'Cannibal Holocaust' are just nasty examples of filmmaking all round. Something like 'The Accused' has a serious message to get over. Or compare 'Scum' and 'Pulp Fiction'.



You have an issue with Pulp Fuction, don't you.  Do you think Marcellus Wallace's rape was presented to us as something to laugh at? Is that your point?

And as I asked: which films present female rape as sexy?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2009)

Mr_Nice said:


> I am still coming to terms with the scene in Pulp Fiction



Yeah, and Tarantino plays that dark, sick and twisted...and for laughs.

He just about gets away with it using vengence as a tool to placate the viewer.

I was thinking the other day there's a couple of Clint Eastwood films where he forces women into sex to 'show 'em who's boss' - Pale Rider is one and High Plains Drifter - these are rape scenes yet depicted as 'come uppance' or 'teaching a lesson'. - shocking!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You have an issue with Pulp Fuction, don't you.  Do you think Marcellus Wallace's rape was presented to us as something to laugh at? Is that your point?
> 
> And as I asked: which films present female rape as sexy?



I do find the rape scene in "Pulp Fiction" rather gratuitous and unnecessary, the whole thing with the gimp appears, to me, to be salacious and there for wierdness factor alone rather than anything else.

However, I will also admit that I really don't like the film so this may colour my judgement rather

eta: just read Nanker's post above. You see I don't think Tarentino does get away with it, even with vengeance angle. However, again, I think that may reflect more on me and my view of the film


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which ones?
> 
> Seriosu question as I admit I have been trying to remember something I saw that was meant to be nasty but I found it quite...uhm...you know  But I can't remember what it was at all



Secretary?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Secretary?



Is there a rape in Secretary?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> This. But isn't any rape scene gratuitous? In what way does it add to the film that couldn't be alluded to?
> 
> Maybe I'm a prude but it's a line I don't think should be crossed. Where does it stop, child abuse, animals?



the rape's fairly central to the plot in titus andronicus but that doesn't mean it's got to be filmed in pornorape


----------



## Thora (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You have an issue with Pulp Fuction, don't you.  Do you think Marcellus Wallace's rape was presented to us as something to laugh at? Is that your point?
> 
> And as I asked: which films present female rape as sexy?



Hmm, I can't think of specific ones off the top of my head.  It's not so much that they're overtly sexy, it's just that they're almost presented with a similar formula to sex scenes - the heroine gets to look all big eyed with ruffled hair, clothes are torn and skirts pushed up so the audience can admire exposed breasts and thighs.  It's all just very unnecessary for depicting the horror of a rape.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And as I asked: which films present female rape as sexy?


there's a rape scene in hitch hike which is presented in a very erotic way, all red lighting and jazzy music. i found it more disturbing than any more violent scenes i've seen...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I think the OP is unacceptable.  I think it's wrong and I am uncomfortable seeing this topic being discussed on the forum.  The OP can find this info on google, he doesn't need to subject it to a discussion.  I think he was wrong to post it and am saying so.  There is nothing glamarous about rape and really what kind of person goes 'hey mate what films have rape scenes in them?'


i'm not usually lost for words, but i don't think there exists a word for the complete contempt i have for you.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is there a rape in Secretary?



No, but its weird. In any other film it'd be horrible and pervy but in Secretary its sort of sexy. You'd have to see it to know what I mean.

Its that bloody Spader sexing things up again. He cant help it. The big cad.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 25, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> eta: just read Nanker's post above. You see I don't think Tarentino does get away with it, even with vengeance angle. However, again, I think that may reflect more on me and my view of the film



You're right, it is salacious, but he does get away with it.

The gimp, the caricature rednecks, the revenge angle, 'I'm gonna get medieval on your arse'.....it's presented as gimmicky fun male rape with a cool theme tune and some badass quotes...schlock, b-movie, exploitation with hollywood gloss on top.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 25, 2009)

Spymaster said:


> This. But isn't any rape scene gratuitous?



Indeed some more than others. Irriversible a case in point. Way too long-the impact of the scene wouldn't have been lessened in any way if it was shorter-I was shot down in flames on this very board years ago for suggesting this.

Rape is fucking horrific and I think its portrayed in cinema IME in a quite exploitative way. I saw a documentray on BBC2 years ago about the portrayal of rape in cinema. The programme makers not only looked at the history of rape in cinema and its portrayal they also, to illustrate their point,  made two rape sequences for the programme. Same actors and same scene. One was filmed in the same style as a great many rape sequences are filmed-the other in an explicit and more brutal manner.

The differences in some cases were quite subtle and unless they were pointed out you may not have noticed. It was the overall sequence and the little differences that made the two scenes quite different and distinctive from each other.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Thora said:


> Hmm, I can't think of specific ones off the top of my head.  It's not so much that they're overtly sexy, it's just that they're almost presented with a similar formula to sex scenes - the heroine gets to look all big eyed with ruffled hair, clothes are torn and skirts pushed up so the audience can admire exposed breasts and thighs.  It's all just very unnecessary for depicting the horror of a rape.



Eh? Which film is that?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You have an issue with Pulp Fuction, don't you.  Do you think Marcellus Wallace's rape was presented to us as something to laugh at? Is that your point?
> 
> And as I asked: which films present female rape as sexy?



No, the exact opposite if anything - I absolutely love it, and think it's a brilliant updating of the hardboiled gangster movie. I think that Marcellus' rape was done in the tone of the rest of the film, and while it's grim viewing, it's clearly done in the blackly comic tone of the rest of the film.

In fact, I'm coming to the conclusion that rape scenes are like any other form of violence in cinema - utterly unbelievable or so close to reality it makes you want to turn away from what you're seeing (which in and of itself is ain inrteresting reaction in someone who hasn't had prior experience - it's an act of dissociation from witnessing).


----------



## Northern Uproar (Sep 25, 2009)

Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer had a pretty awful rape scene in it iirc

if my memory serves me correctly it was a pretty shite film full stop


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

Northern Uproar said:


> Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer had a pretty awful rape scene in it iirc
> 
> if my memory serves me correctly it was a pretty shite film full stop



Oh god - yeah. Nasty, with the film crew. The 'Granny Snuff' bit of that freaked me out more tbh - in context of that film the rape 'cartoony' iyswim.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 25, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh god - yeah. Nasty, with the film crew. The 'Granny Snuff' bit of that freaked me out more tbh - in context of that film the rape 'cartoony' iyswim.



Wasn't the film crew 'Man Bites Dog'?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Wasn't the film crew 'Man Bites Dog'?



Which one is the one with the canal things where he dumps the bodies and which later drains......

That one


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2009)

what happens to lavinia out of titus andronicus is really rather harsh but i don't know of anyone who's avoided seeing that play because of the brutal rape and amputation scene.


----------



## asbestos (Sep 25, 2009)

Northern Uproar said:


> Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer had a pretty awful rape scene in it iirc
> 
> if my memory serves me correctly it was a pretty shite film full stop



A very well made film imo.


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 25, 2009)

'Strange Days' had some dubious 'first person view' rape n' murder stuff going on, as I recall.

The original Cook n' Moore 'Bedazzled' had a policeman in it who was obsessed with the crime of rape, but insisted it was the girl's fault 99% of the time. That was _supposed _to be funny though.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what happens to lavinia out of titus andronicus is really rather harsh but i don't know of anyone who's avoided seeing that play because of the brutal rape and amputation scene.



the rape and (Lavinia's) amputation happen off, no?  I mean - as much as we know anything happens 'off'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 25, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what happens to lavinia out of titus andronicus is really rather harsh but i don't know of anyone who's avoided seeing that play because of the brutal rape and amputation scene.



You don't actually see the rape and amputation scene though - or should I say it is not in the play, it happens off stage. Though I suppose a director could choose to portray it is they wanted.

You do see the results of course. 

Interestingly, in terms of violence being shown you should, in the play, actually see two severed heads, Titus cutting his hand off, two throats being cut, a number of other murders and cannabalistic pie eating.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2009)

yeh, it's a top play


----------



## Dirty Martini (Sep 25, 2009)

There's a rape scene in _Last House on the Left_, which is a nasty nasty little film, a bit like _Straw Dogs_ but for the mentally enfeebled.

I don't like watching rape scenes at all, but dislike censorship. The problem with _Last House_ was that it had done such a 'wink wink' job of coy titillation up to that point that it just came across as more of the same, at least to my eyes.



ska invita said:


> Anyone know this Australian film? Cant remember the name... The climax of the movie is a rape scene, and someone goes to get the small town outback sheriff to go and save the day. The sherrif is at the local bar, and he's jsut about to jump in his car, but he needs to do a piss first. What follows is a great bit of Aussie film: the piss takes a good 60 seconds, and the scene cuts back and forth from him pissing to the rape scene - it really works in a dramatic way.



It's called _Shame_. Not a bad revenge flick.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2009)

I've always found rape scenes really uncomfortable to watch, but the only one that has stopped me watching a film was the one in Man Bites Dog (I think that's the correct name - it's the fictional documentary about a serial killer). It was pretty brutal up until that point, but the person who I was watching it with and I just had to turn off at that point. 

I think rape scenes can be far worse than murders, because murders in films tend to be quicker. A protracted, brutal murder scene might be a better comparison.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I've always found rape scenes really uncomfortable to watch, but the only one that has stopped me watching a film was the one in Man Bites Dog (I think that's the correct name - it's the fictional documentary about a serial killer). It was pretty brutal up until that point, but the person who I was watching it with and I just had to turn off at that point.
> 
> I think rape scenes can be far worse than murders, because murders in films tend to be quicker. A protracted, brutal murder scene might be a better comparison.



it's wierd, people (and the law) view murder as worse than rape, and yet you get films lie saw.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 25, 2009)

I found the rape scenes in The Entity more disturbing than any others.


----------



## RubyBlue (Sep 25, 2009)

spawnofsatan said:


> I found the rape scenes in The Entity more disturbing than any others.



that was one crap film


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it's wierd, people (and the law) view murder as worse than rape, and yet you get films lie saw.



Tbf, I don't choose to watch films like that. If I want to watch a horror film these days (which isn't often because I'm a wuss ), I'd prefer one of the more chilling, suspense types one. That's why I like the Japanese version of The Ring, even though it probably shits me up more afterwards than more crass gore films.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it's wierd, people (and the law) view murder as worse than rape, and yet you get films lie saw.



Actually, to add to this, I wonder whether it's because there's more of a fear that sex crime can be glamourised compared to murder. To agree with thora previously, I seem to remember seeing at least a couple of rape scenes that were almost sexualised, or at least the true horror of the crime was softened a bit. 

I also remember having a conversation with another urbanite, who said that in her opinion, the press could sometimes even make sex crimes seem slighty salacious in their write up. To add to that, years ago my uncle came over from Canada for a while, and one of the papers he ordered was the Sunday Sport (he thought it was a sports paper ). Being curious I did have a read, and there was a story about a headmaster shagging an underage female pupil, and that was definitely written in a salacious way. Mind you, this was the Sport.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Actually, to add to this, I wonder whether it's because there's more of a fear that sex crime can be glamourised compared to murder. To agree with thora previously, I seem to remember seeing at least a couple of rape scenes that were almost sexualised, or at least the true horror of the crime was softened a bit.
> 
> I also remember having a conversation with another urbanite, who said that in her opinion, the press could sometimes even make sex crimes seem slighty salacious in their write up. To add to that, years ago my uncle came over from Canada for a while, and one of the papers he ordered was the Sunday Sport (he thought it was a sports paper ). Being curious I did have a read, and there was a story about a headmaster shagging an underage female pupil, and that was definitely written in a salacious way. Mind you, this was the Sport.




One of the more disturbing things about the Sport is how the stories that aren't about Elvis being found on the moon are excessive  reportage on sex crimes. Deeply dodgy editorial policy imho.

wrt sexualised rape scenes, I can't recall any. I just find it odd that torture porn gets a green light from the censors but rape porn is actually illegal (that act wrt simulated sexual violence in pr0n did pass, didn't it?)

A fairly weird bit of societal schizophrenia.

I also think murder can be glamourised. Dexter gets top ratings, and despite the disclaimer aspect of him only murdering serial killers, it's clear that murder sells. In fiction or reportage.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 25, 2009)

phwoooarh!! I love a good rape scene!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> One of the more disturbing things about the Sport is how the stories that aren't about Elvis being found on the moon are excessive  reportage on sex crimes. Deeply dodgy editorial policy imho.
> 
> wrt sexualised rape scenes, I can't recall any. I just find it odd that torture porn gets a green light from the censors but rape porn is actually illegal (that act wrt simulated sexual violence in pr0n did pass, didn't it?)
> 
> ...


A few points. I guess despite the sexual revolution, there are still a lot of prudey attitudes about sex in our society. Note that I am _not_ saying that rape is sex, not at all. But in answer to what you've just said, I wonder if that might be implicated in what you've observed. 

On a similar note, given that whilst things are improving, sexual inequality still exists. I wonder whether that causes more anxiety about certificating anything that explicitly appears to reinforce that inequality in such a violent way. Whilst most murderers in films are male, I guess their victims are often more male or female. Of course there is male rape, and Pulp Fiction is one film that shows that. But IME, there are not a lot of films about male rape because it's still pretty unrecognised/taboo. 

One more thing, and admittedly I am speaking as a woman here; I wonder if rape scenes cause more empathy and even uncomfortable identification with the victim than murder scenes. Murder in films seems a bit more distant somehow, at least IMPE.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2009)

@sparrow

You also have to wonder how much the censors worry about people enjoying a rape scene, whereas with a murder scene the lines are a little clearer. Although I know a welshman who has been badly stabbed who turns his head away when people get knifed in films. There's probably a decent essay to be had about this, for anyone who can be arsed/is studying film.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2009)

Good point DC. I guess that could also tie in a little bit with what I said about sexual inequality. 

One thing that does bug me is the joke references to gay rape that sometimes make it into films. I like Mall Rats, but I am disappointed by that joke at the end.


----------



## machine cat (Sep 25, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> phwoooarh!! I love a good rape scene!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> The original Cook n' Moore 'Bedazzled' had a policeman in it who was obsessed with the crime of rape, but insisted it was the girl's fault 99% of the time. That was _supposed _to be funny though.



Is there? I don't remember this at all. It has been ages since I saw Bedazzled though.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't watched masses of bollywood films but a lot of the ones I have seen have had rape scenes.

I can't think I've seen any of the other ones on this thread apart from strawdogs and that whole film creeped me out.


----------



## Vider (Sep 25, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Why the fuck post this thread?  What are you having a wank by the computer?  Your OP makes you seem like you do like rape scenes, and wanna talk to other folk about them and perhaps find some you've missed.  Fucken perv.



Is that a wind up?


----------



## Vider (Sep 25, 2009)

There is this french film with a mad 'character' who's really excentric (And, it turns out, evil). Rapes a women on a table. Probably the most grotesque piece of cinema I have ever seen. I had to look away.


----------



## Vider (Sep 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I've always found rape scenes really uncomfortable to watch, but the only one that has stopped me watching a film was the one in Man Bites Dog (I think that's the correct name - it's the fictional documentary about a serial killer). It was pretty brutal up until that point, but the person who I was watching it with and I just had to turn off at that point.
> 
> I think rape scenes can be far worse than murders, because murders in films tend to be quicker. A protracted, brutal murder scene might be a better comparison.




that's the one i think i watched (see above).


----------



## asbestos (Sep 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> One of the more disturbing things about the Sport is how the stories that aren't about Elvis being found on the moon are excessive  reportage on sex crimes. Deeply dodgy editorial policy imho.
> 
> wrt sexualised rape scenes, I can't recall any. I just find it odd that torture porn gets a green light from the censors but rape porn is actually illegal (that act wrt simulated sexual violence in pr0n did pass, didn't it?)
> 
> ...



Silence of the Lambs gets shown as the christmas movie, yet Henry - Portrait of a Serial Killer gets banned.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hitchcock gives us Sean Connery raping Tippi Hedren in  Marnie:


----------

